# Amazon Prime music



## jim_h (May 6, 2008)

There's no way to play Amazon Prime streaming music on a Roamio. Is that right?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Correct. On Roku, there's a separate Amazon Music app. It would be nice if they'd roll Music into the Amazon Video app. For all I know, maybe the new-style Amazon Video app on Fire TV has that. Hopefully someday they update their TiVo app to include Music as well as add-on video subscriptions.


----------



## jim_h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread...

...but anyone have any intel on the possibility of TiVo adding Amazon Music to their current app, or possibly adding a separate Amazon Music App?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Here is the list of devices that support Amazon Prime Music: https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=dmm_pr_bbx_as?ie=UTF8&node=2658409011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-left-2&pf_rd_r=BA6G11CH0F3TDPTHEM8Q&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2570085922&pf_rd_i=8335758011. You have to look carefully but Roku does not support Amazon Prime Music. It does support Amazon Music which does not include the Prime features. I confirmed this with Amazon Customer Service prior to purchasing an Amazon Fire Stick.

I have an Amazon Fire Stick plugged into my Denon 6200 avr. Mrs K and I really enjoy Amazon Prime Music. We used to listen to Pandora a lot, and although Pandora is very good, we prefer Amazon Prime Music.

It would be nice if Tivo added Amazon Prime Music but I have no insights if that will happen. An Amazon Fire Stick is relatively cheap ($40) if you want to take advantage of Prime Music.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

What a great suggestion! Thanks! I would never have thought of that.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Can you control the Music playing Amazon Fire Stick from a Tablet ? That was the nice thing about Pandora, I didn't need to turn on the TV to listen to music, I could just use a tablet to play on the receiver.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

jth tv said:


> Can you control the Music playing Amazon Fire Stick from a Tablet ? That was the nice thing about Pandora, I didn't need to turn on the TV to listen to music, I could just use a tablet to play on the receiver.


Amazon Fire TV Remote App is available for tablets. However, based on my experience using it on my Galaxy S5 phone, the app does not provide visual feedback while using it. So you need your TV on to get visual feedback. For example, if you want to look at Prime Music genres, I can use the phone app to navigate to and within the Prime Music genres but the selections/titles only appear on the TV screen.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

It's interesting how much more aggressive Amazon seemed to be in the early days of Amazon Video in getting their app distributed to as many devices as they could, including lots of TV-connected devices (Blu-ray players, game consoles, Roku, smart TVs, etc.). But now that the Fire TV box and stick (and to a lesser extent, the Echo) have taken off, they seem much less interested in pushing the Video app or their newer Music app to lots of devices, especially TV-connected devices. Still nothing on Apple TV despite the app store there, still no Chromecast support, support for only a handful of Android TV devices. And they seem to reserve the best version of their app (newest UI, ASAP predictive streaming, etc.) for their own hardware too. The Amazon Video app for TiVo really needs updating, with its sluggish UI, horrible FF and rewind, and lack of support for add-on video subscriptions.

They're certainly within their rights to do that but it is frustrating for Amazon Prime customers who want to enjoy the benefits of that $100/yr Prime membership on whatever devices they prefer. It's one of the reasons I didn't renew my membership this year. Amazon clearly sees themselves as an emerging electronics/entertainment ecosystem to rival Apple and Google and, like Apple, they want their customers to fully buy in to the Amazon way of doing things.


----------

